# Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?



## DerKabelbinder (18. Oktober 2015)

*Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

Hey zusammen,

da ich zur Zeit noch relativ viele Geräte notdürftig an zwei Steckerleisten direkt hintereinander laufen habe, wollte ich mal fragen, ob ihr gegebenenfalls ein paar nennenswerte Empfehlungen für Leisten mit um die 10-12 Steckern parat habt. Angeschlossen sind z.B. zwei Gaming-PCs, Monitore, Boxen, Audio-Interface, Beleuchtung, Ladegerät etc...

An erster Stelle verwende ich momentan eine einfache 6-fach Steckdosenleiste von REV Ritter. Die war allerdings schon einmal defekt und wurde dann ausgetauscht, weil sie sich per "Fuß-Hupe" nicht mehr vom Netz trennen ließ. Dahinter hängt eine einfache 5-fach-Leiste.

Finde den Remote-Schalter der REV Ritter eigentlich ganz praktisch, konnte bisher aber noch keine längere Leiste mit ähnlicher Funktion finden.
Würde mich auch interessieren, ob es welche mit einem "Always-On" Slot gibt, der bei Betätigen des Kippschalters nicht vom Netz getrennt wird (z.B. für Telefone oder Ladegeräte).

Lieben Gruß,
_Kabelbinder_


----------



## Incredible Alk (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

Also was Steckerleisten angeht haben die hier eigentlich so ziemlich alles was ich je gesehen habe im Angebot - da solltest du ne Leiste für deinen Geschmack finden.


----------



## Suffi30 (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

Kann auch die brennenstuhl leisten sehr empfehlen. Kosten zwar einiges aber sind meiner Meinung nach ihr Geld wert. 
Hab selbst 2 in Verwendung. Eine davon mit Master Slave Schaltung was gerade beim pc ein großer Vorteil ist wie ich finde. Da hängen am Slave die 2 Monitore und die Boxen drauf. 
Zusätzlich hat die auch noch einen lan Stecker mit überspannungsschutz


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

Ich habe so etwas am Start und die gibt es eben auch in länger


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

Danke für die ersten Eindrücke!

Auf Anhieb hab ich bei Brennenstuhl noch keine Leisten mit über sechs Steckern finden können, die gleichzeitig noch einen Fußschalter dabei haben.
Allerdings haben einige kleinere einen Remote-Schalter (Comfort Switch Plus), der per RJ-11 Buchse angebunden wird. Den Schalter selbst scheint man aber nicht einzeln zu bekommen, gibts wohl nur in Verbindung mit der Eco-Line.

Vielleicht werde ich speziell für diesen Zweck einfach ein Modul dazwischen schalten:
ANSMANN 5024083 AES3 Zero Watt Energiesparende Steckdose Netztrennung für PC Computer Fernseher Standyby Geräte: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
Wobei mich diese Teile eher verunsichern. Die sehen nicht gerade besonders hochwertig aus (ggf. hohe Ausfallrate?) und ich weiß auch nicht, ob dann überhaupt noch der Überspannungsschutz triggert, wenn ich den vor eine Leiste schalte.

An und für sich wäre natürlich auch Master-Slave einen Blick wert. Allerdings möchte ich nur ungern mehr als 50 Euro für die Leiste ausgeben


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

Wenn einem normale Leisten reichen, also ohne Gaspedal und um die 5 Schweinenasen dann kann man auch mit Modellen von Aldi und Co leben. Besuche doch mal einen Baumarkt oder auf dem Amazonas mit ev. diesem Modell


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

Solche "China-Böller" habe ich ja eigentlich schon 
Die Teile vom Obi sind meist auch nur REV Ritter oder Brennenstuhl, dadrunter nur No-Name.

Ich warte eigentlich nur noch darauf, dass die aktuelle endlich kaputt geht, damit ich mir eine größere zulegen kann.
Wäre natürlich nicht schlecht, wenn ich dann wenigstens einen Slot mit permanenter Versorgung fürs Telefon hätte.
Am ehesten reizt mich aktuell ja noch diese hier:
Brennenstuhl Secure-Tec Überspannungsschutz-Automatiksteckdosenleiste 8-fach anthrazit mit Schalter, 1159490936: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
Hat dann aber auch wieder "nur" acht Stecker.
Wenn ich jetzt alles grob zusammenrechne, komme ich auf rund 10 Geräte...

Da werde ich mich noch mal genauer umsehen müssen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

Vielleicht auch mal überlegen ob du wirklich alle Geräte brauchst und ob man die nicht anders schalten kann.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

Wenns so wäre würde ich ja nicht nach einer 10- bis 12-Fach Steckerleiste fragen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

Es war ja nur mal der Gedanke einen Gedanken dafür zu verschwenden , oder je nach Möglichkeit auf 2 Steckdosen und Leisten verteilen je nach Hierarchie? Meine Bude würde keinen E Check bestehen  20 Geräte aus 2 Steckdosen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

Da bin ich mir noch ungewiss 
Die meisten sagen ja, dass es egal ist, zwei oder gar mehrere Leisten hintereinander zu schalten, so lange man keinen Müll kauft und die maximal zugelassene Last nicht überschreitet.

Aber sagen wir es mal so:
ich würde mir auf jeden Fall schonmal eine kleine Leiste mit drei Slots und Kippschalter besorgen (müssen), da meine beiden Studiomonitore keinen Stand-By-Modus haben.
Für den Rest würde ich zur Not auch zwei 6er hintereinander klemmen, wenn ich keine passende 10er mehr finden sollte.
Wäre natürlich schon nicht schlecht, alles auf eine Leiste zu reduzieren. Aber dafür fehlt es wohl an Budget und Angebot.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

Warte halt noch ein Weilchen ob anderee noch Ideen haben oder mir bis dahin noch was einfällt. Rom wurde auch nicht an einem Tag niedergebrannt


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

So, habe nun noch mal ein wenig recherchiert und mich auch mal nach den Schutzschaltungen und Netzfiltern der günstigerer Modelle (<400 Euro) erkundigt.
Scheint wohl so, als seien diese Funktionen nie besonders hilfreich, um Überspannungen und Störströme wirklich unterbinden zu können.
Die meisten Steckdosenleisten sind wohl einfach nur überteuert, können die Qualität durch eine schlechte Filterung sogar noch verschlechtern...

Daher werde ich nun wohl zu einem einfacheren Modell greifen, mit dem ich Beleuchtung und Rechner separat abschalten kann:
Brennenstuhl Premium-Line Technik Steckdosenleiste: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Für den restlichen Bedarf habe ich in der Kramkiste sogar noch eine Leiste von REV Ritter mit einem knapp 4,5m langen Kabel gefunden. Dann muss ich nämlich nicht mit der einen Leiste an die andere gehen, sondern habe zwei "unabhängige" Stromkreise.
Hinsichtlich Audio-Equipment (in meinem Fall, Audiointerface, Mikrofon und Studiomonitore) sollte man auch darauf achten, in einem Netz bzw. an einer Leiste zu bleiben, damit es zu keinen Differenzspannungen zwischen den Geräten kommt. Ein Knacksen, Rauschen, Brummen oder sonstige Signalverfälschungen möchte ich nach natürlich nach Möglichkeit vermeiden. Die Netzfilter von Brennenstuhl scheinen aber auch nicht besonders gut zu sein... von daher werde ich die Sache wohl etwas minimalistischer angehen.
Für die beiden Boxen werde ich dann eine normale 4-fach Leiste dranhängen, damit ich sie nach Bedarf an- und auschalten kann:
Brennenstuhl Primera-Line Steckdosenleiste 4-fach: Amazon.de: Elektronik
In der Hoffnung, dass es da zu keinen Differenzen kommt 

Mal sehen... vielleicht hat der eine oder andere ja auch noch ein paar Erfahrungen beizusteuern oder kann sogar etwas widerlegen?
Sonst würde ich es erstmal mit dem Setup probieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

Ich habe hier alles mögliche Querbeet und keinerlei " Störungen " drin. Mir war auch schon mal ein NT hochgegangen und an der Steckdosenleiste waren Spuren davon zu sehen aber die Leiste hatte sofort ausgelöst und weitere Geräte vor Schaden bewahrt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

Hast du denn auch eine richtige Anlage, Reveiver, Verstärker etc. angeschlossen? 
Je nach Stromnetz und Region soll es da schonmal zu Problemen kommen, vorallem zu Brummschleifen. Habe aktuell eigentlich noch keine derartigen Probleme, und die Leiste ist wie gesagt auch nur eine einfache von Ritter.
Ich hoffe mal, dass es dabei bleibt und mir die Kombination mit dem Kippschalter keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

2 Audio Timer, AVR, Media Receiver, BR Player, Sub, 2 Tischlampen, PC + Monitor und 2 Drucker, ext. Platte, Soundsystem, 2 x akt. USB Hubs, Wetterstation, Telefon und bei Gelegenheit auch noch ein 2. Rechner. Ich hoffe mal das die dezente Auswahl reicht ( Fernseher und Router natürlich auch noch )


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

Danke für die Ausführung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Über wie viele Leisten bzw. Dosen hast du das Ganze gestaffelt?

Bisher hat sich bei mir eigentlich noch nichts abgeschossen.
Aber ich betreibe auch kein exessives Stacken von Steckerleisten


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Edit-System los... das postet in letzter Zeit wieder vermehrt neue Beiträge


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

4 Leisten + Timer. Teilweise auch 2. Leiste aber daran hängen nur Kleingeräte

Ja das ist mir auch schon aufgefallen und einen Doppel Hoppel produziert


----------



## parad0xr (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

Grundlegend sagt man zwar immer das man keine Steckerleisten in Reihe betreiben soll, allerdings geht es eben oft darum Fehler von Laien zu verhindern. Grundsätzlich geht es ja einfach nur darum den Übergangswiderstand möglichst gering zu halten. Wirklich gefährlich wird es erst dann wenn hohe Lasten über mehrere "Steckkontakte" betrieben wird und sich dann an den Kontakten hohe Temperaturen entwickeln können. Solange es sich um kleine Verbraucher handelt z.B USB-Hubs, externe Festplatte, Handyladekabel. Selbst ein Monitor brauch jetzt nicht exorbitant viel Strom. Aber ein Verstärker für ne Soundanlage und PC mit 1000W würde ich jetzt nicht an eine zweite oder gar sogar dritte Steckerleisten in Reihe betreiben. Für alle Laien immer die Empfehlung es nicht zu machen. Wenn man ein bisschen über das "Warum" nachdenkt kann man auch ruhigen gewissens schlafen. Achja wer glaubt das Steckerleisten mit einem Eingebauten RCD hilft den PC zu schützen der Irrt in dem meisten Fällen. Schließlich schützt diese nur die primärseite des Netzteils. Sinnvoll KANN ein Blitzschutz sein, da es im Netzteil an der Spule überschläge geben kann die die empfindliche Hardware zerstören kann. Allerdings bin ich nicht so bewandert im Blitzschutz und ob der Blitzschutz schnell (fein) genug ist um ein PC rechtzeitig zu schützen. Ich benutze auch immer nur "günstige" Steckerleisten wenn man einfach ordentlich umgeht reicht es völlig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

Wenn mir für mein Gefühl ein Gewitter zu nahe kommt dann schalte ich auch schon mal einiges aus. Noch mehr Aufwand betreibe ich nur wenn ich Zugvogelzwang habe


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

An der zweiten Leiste werden grundsätzlich eigentlich nur zwei Aktivboxen hängen, die dann nach Bedarf zugeschaltet werden sollen.
Laut Specs liegt die Dauerleistung bei einer von denen bei rund 80W (40W HT, 40W TT). Jetzt weiß ich nicht, wie sich dass dann in Abhängigkeit des Wirkungdsgrades und der Lautstärke (meist eher gering) entwickelt...
Dürfte in dieser Konstellation aber doch eigentlich zu keinerlei Problemen kommen, oder?

Die verlinkte 8-fach Steckdosenleiste mit den zwei Schaltern, an der wiederum diese einfache Leiste mit den zwei Boxen hängen wird, soll noch folgende Geräte stämmen:
Zwei Rechner (je <500W, idR. nicht simultan in Betrieb), LED-Monitor (~30W), Boxen (2x 80W max.), Audio-Interface (für Boxen und kleines Mikro) und Beleuchtung (insgesamt max. 100W).

Das wäre soweit das ungefähre Setup.
Die restlichen Komponenten (Telefon, Ladegerät, Konsole, Fernseher, LAN-Switch etc.) kommen dann an eine andere Steckdose und fallen hier nicht mir in die Rechnung.

Hätte jetzt natürlich genau so gut eine teurere Brennenstuhl nehmen können.
Aber ob der Filter dann so brauchbar ist und bspw. die Schutzschaltungen im Ernstfall auch wirklich greifen, sei dann mal dahingestellt.
Nach dem, was man in einigen Rezensionen so liest, scheinen wohl auch die teureren Ausführungen nicht gerade besonders hochwertig und robust zu sein.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

Ist letztlich die Frage was will ich wie weit schützen zu welchem Preis, du kannst ja mal diesen Text lesen


----------



## NonReal (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

dan hast eh viele möglichkeiten nutze momentan eione steckdosenleiste kann die dan später verlinken.
hat glaube 5-6 steckplätze reicht für mich allemale und hab immernoch 2 plätze frei, gibts aber auch in größer. hat ne eigene überspannungssicherung ebenso glättung integriert, und war glaube bei 24€ herum zusätzlich ne zweite steckdosenleiste die in serie zur ersten geschlossen ist mit USB input für handy (3 USB interfaces)
zu achten ist aber stark auf die Watt.
mein rechner frisst 650 watt. die boxen mit subwoofer kommen locker auf 200 watt eine standart steckdosenleiste schafft 3000 watt zu verarbeiten, achte auch unbedingt auf die max watt leistung der leiste nicht das wenn dus einshaltest du nen feuerwerk zuhause hast ^^


----------



## NonReal (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Große Steckdosenleiste -  Empfehlungen?*

dan hast eh viele möglichkeiten nutze momentan eione steckdosenleiste kann die dan später verlinken.
hat glaube 5-6 steckplätze reicht für mich allemale und hab immernoch 2 plätze frei, gibts aber auch in größer. hat ne eigene überspannungssicherung ebenso glättung integriert, und war glaube bei 24€ herum zusätzlich ne zweite steckdosenleiste die in serie zur ersten geschlossen ist mit USB input für handy (3 USB interfaces)
zu achten ist aber stark auf die Watt.
mein rechner frisst 650 watt. die boxen mit subwoofer kommen locker auf 200 watt eine standart steckdosenleiste schafft 3000 watt zu verarbeiten, achte auch unbedingt auf die max watt leistung der leiste nicht das wenn dus einshaltest du nen feuerwerk zuhause hast ^^

eben nachgeschaut momentan 30% aktion ^^
Brennenstuhl Premium-Protect-Line Überspannungsschutz-Steckdosenleiste 12-fach schwarz mit Schalter, 1392000122: Amazon.de: Baumarkt
12 fach mit blitzschutz, vlt wäre die was für dich


----------

